# Fernwartung - Kundenlösungen nutzen statt der eigenen



## bitschupser (24 Februar 2021)

Hallo

Wir haben eine eigene Fernwartungslösung per OpenVPN über LTE und LAN Router.
Diese Lösung verkaufen wir an unsere Kunden und unsere Servicetechniker/Inbetriebnehmer nutzen diese ebenfalls damit wir vom Büro aus Zugriff auf die Anlage bekommen.

Wie geht ihr damit um, wenn der Kunde eine eigene Lösung durchsetzten will?
Macht ihr das einfach oder lehnt ihr ab?

Im Moment lehnen wir das ab, da wir auf unseren Produktivsystemen keine wilde Anzahl von VPN Clienten installieren wollen.
Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Probleme durch Inkompatibilitäten unterschiedlicher VPN Clienten.


----------



## PN/DP (24 Februar 2021)

Braucht Ihr nicht ohnehin VMs?

Harald


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2021)

bitschupser schrieb:


> .. Im Moment lehnen wir das ab, da wir auf unseren Produktivsystemen keine wilde Anzahl von VPN Clienten installieren wollen.
> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Probleme durch Inkompatibilitäten unterschiedlicher VPN Clienten.



Das Problem hatte ich auch einmal vor >10 Jahren. Ich glaube, heute sind diese Inkompatibilitäten jedoch seltener. Ich bin aber mal auf Anderer Erfahrungen gespannt.
Man kann natürlich dieses Problem auch umgehen, indem man zum Kunden überläuft, so wie ich  .


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

bitschupser schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr damit um, wenn der Kunde eine eigene Lösung durchsetzten will?
> Macht ihr das einfach oder lehnt ihr ab?



Bei meinen großen Kunden ( Brauerei / Chemie / Nahrungsmittel ) müssen wir in der
Regel auf die Lösung des Kunden gehen, da er diese per Pflichtenheft vorschreibt.

Im Prinzip finde ich dies auch richtig sonst haben sie bei 50 Anlagen 30 verschiedene Lösungen.


----------



## marlob (24 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Bei meinen großen Kunden ( Brauerei / Chemie / Nahrungsmittel ) müssen wir in der
> Regel auf die Lösung des Kunden gehen, da er diese per Pflichtenheft vorschreibt.
> 
> Im Prinzip finde ich dies auch richtig sonst haben sie bei 50 Anlagen 30 verschiedene Lösungen.


So kenne ich es auch. Der Kunde möchte eine einheitliche Lösung. Und auch eine der er vertraut im Zusammenhang mit Cybersecurity


----------



## Krumnix (24 Februar 2021)

Der Kunde ist König. Schreibt er eine Lösung vor (Pflichtenheft) dann bekommt er die. Erzeugt dies Mehrkosten und -Aufwand, dann stellen wir dies in Rechnung.
Bedeutet auch, dass wir in der Support-Abteilung mehrere Rechner aufsetzen, welche die unterschiedlichen nicht kompatiblen Version anbieten. 
Läuft ohne Probleme


----------



## Ludewig (24 Februar 2021)

Wenn der Kunde eine vernünftige Lösung hat, wird im Zweifel einen neue VM aufgesetzt. 
Dazu kommen ja auch noch die ganzen TIA-Versionen.


----------



## bitschupser (24 Februar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Braucht Ihr nicht ohnehin VMs?
> 
> Harald


Nein. Wir sind in der glücklichen Lage ohne VM arbeiten zu können. VM nutzen wir nur für alte Step7 / WinCC Versionen aufgrund des notwendigen Windows XP / 7 Betriebssystems. 

Zur Zeit haben wir TIA V13 - V16 und Step7 V5.6 mit WinCCflexible auf dem Laptop.


----------



## bitschupser (24 Februar 2021)

Wie kalkuliert ihr den Mehraufwand für die verschiedenen VM. Die müssen ja auch geupdatet werden usw.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2021)

Ich würde auch versuchen das eigene durchzusetzen, wenn du jeden
Anbieter umarmen möchtest, wirst du verrückt oder Spezi für Fernwartung. 

Das Router einstellen alleine ist ja schon ein Kraftakt, wenn du dann noch 
die ganzen zusätzlichen Softwaren kennen und warten musst, na dann viel Spaß. 

Für mich gibt es seit langen eine einfache Lösung und ich habe schon einige probiert,
das ist der [WerbungOn] Team Viewer [/WerbungOff]. Alles andere war eine Qual.
Das schlimmste war das wir zum Kunden mussten um den Router einzurichten, der 
dafür gedacht war, nicht zum Kunden fahren zu müssen. 

Verkaufen tun alle Anbieter es als Null Problem, das ist leider eine Lüge!
Der nächste Vertreter der mir das erzählt, brech ich an Ort und stelle die Beine.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2021)

Eine VPN-Verbindung über den TeamViewer ist auch unsere bevorzugte Lösung. Man benötigt allerdings vorort einen (kleinen) Windows-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkschnittstellen. Oder gibt es hierfür auch andere Lösungen?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Eine VPN-Verbindung über den TeamViewer ist auch unsere bevorzugte Lösung. Man benötigt allerdings vorort einen (kleinen) Windows-Rechner mit zwei Netzwerkschnittstellen. Oder gibt es hierfür auch andere Lösungen?



Jetzt muss ich schon wieder Werbung machen.

... ja da gibt es etwas von IBH, ein Gateway mit vor Installierten Team Viewer:

https://www.ibhsoftec.com/epages/63444704.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/63444704/Categories/News

Ich glaube das ich in meiner Signatur, meine Konto-Nr angebe.
Bin ich jetzt ein Influencer?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Februar 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> .. Bin ich jetzt ein Influencer?


Nein, aber der beste Moderator des Universums  !
Einen ungefähren Preis hast du nicht zufällig im Kopf?

Nachtrag:
490,-€    :icon_confused:
https://www.ibhsoftec.com/IBH-Link-IoT


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Februar 2021)

bitschupser schrieb:


> Im Moment lehnen wir das ab, da wir auf unseren Produktivsystemen keine wilde Anzahl von VPN Clienten installieren wollen.
> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon Probleme durch Inkompatibilitäten unterschiedlicher VPN Clienten.



Ich habe die verschiedenen VPN Clients auch anfangs installiert gehabt, das ist aber eigentlich nicht unbedingt notwendig.

Wenn man sich mit den Details auseinandersetzt und sich die verschiedenen Clients ansieht, dann verwenden diese unter der Haube entweder bei mir bisher immer entweder IPSec (z.B. LANCON, Bintec) oder OpenVPN (z.B. Sophos).
Z.B. wollte mir ein Kunde wieder eine Sophos Installation mit inkludierter Konfiguration andrehen, die habe ich auseinandergenommen und mache das jetzt mit dem normalen OpenVPN Client.

Ich verwalte selber auch eine Kundenanlage wo ich die Zugänge über VPN (IPSec) bereitstelle. Dort frage ich die Auftragnehmer ob sie schon eine VPN Client Software haben, wenn das eine IPSec ist, dann lässt sich das eigentlich immer passend in einem anderen Client einstellen ohne eine weitere zu installieren. Man muss nur im Groben wissen wie VPN funktioniert, da einige Dinge in Clients immer mal wieder etwas anders bezeichnet werden. Aber für solche Dinge fehlt meiner Erfahrung nach in vielen IT-Abteilungen oder bei IT-Dienstleistern das Know How, da die bisher immer der Meinung waren "das geht nicht, nimm unseren Client".

Meiner Meinung nach lässt sich fast alles mit einem einzigen frei konfigurierbaren IPSec und einem OpenVPN Client erledigen.


----------



## Nais (24 Februar 2021)

Wir versuchen auch als erstes unsere bevorzugte VPN- Lösung beim Kunden zu nutzen (MB connect / LAN oder LTE mit OpenVPN), alternativ auch
mal Teamviewer wobei ich meine Probleme mit der aktuellen Preisgestalltung habe. 

Kundenlösungen kommen meist bei grösseren Konzernen vor, dann oft in Form von Cisco, Juniper, Sophos o.ä. .
Diese VPN-Lösungen sind auf zwei verschiedene Fernwartungsrechner verteilt und wir haben mittlerweile "Spezialwissen " gesammelt
welche Clienten parallel auf einem System installiert werden können.
Allerdings ist das Hauptproblem, daß man als Externer von der Kunden- IT gern bei Systemupdates und -wechseln vergessen wird.
Wird der Client über längere Zeit nicht benötigt gibt es in 75% der Fälle erstmal Probleme. 
Es dauert dann meist 1...2 Tage bis die Kunden-IT das wieder am laufen hat .

Für solche Fälle haben wir dann unsere MB connect- Lösung (LTE) steckerfertig in einem Versandkoffer vorrätig.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Februar 2021)

Nais schrieb:


> Diese VPN-Lösungen sind auf zwei verschiedene Fernwartungsrechner verteilt und wir haben mittlerweile "Spezialwissen " gesammelt
> welche Clienten parallel auf einem System installiert werden können.



Mit "Spezialwissen" kann man auch verschiedene VPN Lösungen auf einem Rechner zum Laufen bekommen.

Die VPN Installationen richten dir für deine Netzwerkkarte einen entsprechenden Paketfilter ein, den du in den Eigenschaften der Netzwerkkarte unter den Elementen findest. Wenn man weiß, welches Element von welcher VPN-Client Software verwendet wird, dann kann man alle anderen abwählen und nur den einzelnen der von dem Programm benötigt wird anwählen. Manche Verbindungen funktionieren dann sofort, manche benötigen einen Neustart.

Diese Filter greifen die Pakete vor dem Standard TCP/IP Stack ab und die nachfolgenden bekommen die Daten nicht mehr bei bestimmten Eigenschaften. Wichtig scheint mir dabei auch die Reihenfolge zu sein in der die Programme installiert wurden. So kann es dann vor kommen, dass bei dem einen die Kombination problemlos ohne Anpassungen läuft, bei den anderen jedoch nicht.
Ich hatte nämlich mal den Fall, dass ein Kollege die gleiche Software auf seinem Rechner installiert hatte wie ich, es bei ihm funktioniert und bei mir nicht. Da bin ich dahinter gekommen wo die Unterschiede sind und wie man trotzdem ans Laufen bekommt.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (24 Februar 2021)

Bei OpenVPN Verbindungen wird zudem oftmals ein TAP Adapter zum Routing aktiviert. Manche Programme benötigen dafür einen bestimmten Namen, wurde der Name manuell oder durch eine andere Software geändert, dann kommt zwar die Verbindung zu Stande aber das Routing funktioniert nicht. Das liegt meiner Erfahrung nach dann am Namen der TAP Adapters.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (24 Februar 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Nein, aber der beste Moderator des Universums  !
> Einen ungefähren Preis hast du nicht zufällig im Kopf?
> 
> Nachtrag:
> ...



490€ ist richtig. Aber auch beachten, die Temaviewer IOT Lizenz auf dem Gerät verursacht auch noch jährliche Kosten. Kauft man das Ibh Gerät, so ist eine Lizenz für ein Jahr dabei, danach muss man eine neue Lizenz für ein weiteres Jahr kaufen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (25 Februar 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> .. Aber auch beachten, die Temaviewer IOT Lizenz auf dem Gerät verursacht auch noch jährliche Kosten ..


Die Lizenz benötigt man doch auf der Gegenseite? Beim Kunden genügt der "TeamViewer Host". So ist es jedenfalls bei der PC-Lösung. Von den Hosts kann man mit der Business Lizenz (29,90€/Monat, ein Nutzer gleichzeitig, eine gleichzeitige Verbindung) bereits bis zu 200 Stück verwalten. Wobei mir noch nie klar war, was "verwalten" bedeutet. In eine Gruppe aufnehmen? Ohne "verwalten" gibt es wahrscheinlich gar keine Begrenzung.

Nachtrag:
Ok, Teamviewer IoT scheint ein neues Konzept zu sein, dann bleiben wir halt bei dem alten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (25 Februar 2021)

Zum IBH IOT Gerät:



Zu den jährlichen Lizenzkosten kann ich nichts sagen, wäre aber mal interessant.


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Februar 2021)

Meine letzte Fernwartung lief über BeyondTrust von Bomgar. Da reicht bei mir auf dem Rechner ein Browser (kann aber auch ein Client installiert werden). Upload/Download von Daten problemlos möglich. Der "Programmier-PC" mit den richtigen Softwareversionen läuft beim Kunden in einer Vm. Finde ich jetzt gar nicht schlecht.


----------



## ADS_0x1 (1 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

von Kunde zu Kunde ist es unterschiedlich, kommt auch ein bisschen auf die Größe des Kunden an. Erfahrungen zeigen aber, dass alles ein Problem ist, bis du mal diesen Service-Fall hast, wo es "mal eben schnell gehen muss" - und dann ist TeamviewerVPN das einfachste Mittel der Wahl, auch wenn die (Kundenseitige) IT das nie im Leben zugelassen hätte weil das gar nicht in Frage kommt und dann Zugänge und Firewall und blah blah blah...

Ansonsten haben wir auch verschiedene Zugriffslösungen von verschiedenen Kunden. Dabei reicht alles von OpenVPN über Speziallösungen -> Key Account Service Moglis bei uns haben das auf dem eigenen Rechner, ansonsten eine VM auf unserem Server. 

Verkaufen wir selbst eine Anlage, ist da mittlerweile ein SINEMA Remote Connect Scalance Router drin. Dazu unterhalten wir uns auch einen Server. Das läuft sehr gut das System, die Kunden sind meistens aufgrund der überschaubaren Kosten (die wir dafür verlangen) schnell überzeugt. Kundenspezifische Sonderlösungen kosten halt auch spezifisch Geld. Punkt. 

Danke für den Tipp mit dem Teamviewer IBH Kistchen, das schaut auch sehr gut aus.

Als alternative Empfehlung: Wir hatten auch mal ein Testgerät von ixon im Hause, das war prinzipiell ähnlich dem Simema Remote Connect. Da läuft der Server bei ixon selbst. Coole Funktion hier fand ich den web-integrierten VNC Client, da konnte man sich direkt aus dem Browser auf die Panels der Anlage schalten. Für einen ersten Überblick alle Male sehr cool. Ixon und Siemens haben weiterhin beide den Vorteil, dass die Verbindungsfreigabe per Hardware-Kontakt erfolgen kann, sprich: Kunde muss über Dreh- oder Schlüsselschalter den Fernzugriff erlauben und über Relais an den Routern kann bspw. eine LED angesteuert werden a la: Big Brother is connected and watching you. 

Soweit mein Senf  Viele Grüße!


----------



## maxder2te (11 März 2021)

Bei uns gehören Fernzugänge zum Tagesgeschäft, da bei vielen Adaptionen der Programmierer gar nicht vor Ort ist, sondern den Inbetriebnehmer von zu Hause aus unterstützt.
Unsere Lösung dafür ist relativ aufwändig in der Anschaffung, aber hoch flexibel.

Wir betreiben einen VMWare vSphere Server. Für jede Kundenanlage wird hier eine eigene VM angelegt, auf der wiederum die gesamte Software installiert wird, die für den Fernzugang benötigt wird. Das kann im einfachsten Fall ein VPN-Client sein und eine Remotedesktopverbindung. Dafür reicht schnell mal eine VM mit 1-2 GB zugeteiltem RAM.
In sehr seltenen Fällen wird auch schon mal ein TIA-Portal mit allem drum und dran in einer solchen VM installiert. Die Lizenzkosten dafür werden auf den Kunden übergewälzt.
Eine weitere Variante ist, dass wir vom Kunden eine VM im Rechenzentrum zur Verfügung gestellt bekommen, auf der das TIA Portal und alle anderen Tools installiert werden. Diese VM hat dann Zugriff auf alle Teilnehmer im Kundennetzwerk. Auf diese VM wird dann per Remotedesktop von unserer vSphere-VM aus zugegriffen.
Prinzipiell ist auf diese Weise alles machbar.

Der Fernzugang in die Kundennetzwerke erfolgt außschließlich über Zugänge, die vom Kunden bereitgestellt werden. In den Branchen, in denen wir uns bewegen, sind eigene Zugangslösungen faktisch nicht durchsetzbar.

Typischerweise laufen immer 10-15 solcher VMs gleichzeitig auf dem vSphere Server, man benötigt halt entsprechend potente Hardware.


----------



## faust (11 März 2021)

Hallo Max,

wie handhabt ihr dieses "Monstrum" (Sorry) denn bezüglich Updates? Und ich meine jetzt nicht nur die jeweiligen Betriebssysteme in den VMs, sondern auch die unterschiedlichen Entwicklungssysteme?


Gruß, Fred


----------



## JSEngineering (11 März 2021)

Und was für Betriebssysteme habt Ihr laufen? Ich habe gerade von einem Microsoft-Lizenz-Spezialisten lernen müssen: Wenn Du eine VM hast auf einem Server und in dieser VM eine Workstation läuft (Windows 7/8/10), dann wird lizenzrechtlich diese Workstation wie ein Server behandelt und man muß so viele Lizenzen für diese Workstation besitzen, wie theoretisch Clients drauf zugreifen können: Wenn also der Server im Firmennetz mit 100 Rechnern hängt, mußt Du 100 Lizenzen haben. Und das mal wie viele VMs? Und das sind Mietlizenzen auf monatlicher Basis....

Deswegen sehe ich in einem Projekt aktuell davon ab, existierende Rechner auf einen Server zu virtualisieren. Wäre schöner und eleganter, aber welcher Kunde will die Lizenzen bezahlen, wenn eigentlich nur ein Client drauf zugreift...


----------



## PN/DP (12 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade von einem Microsoft-Lizenz-Spezialisten lernen müssen: Wenn Du eine VM hast auf einem Server und in dieser VM eine Workstation läuft (Windows 7/8/10), dann wird lizenzrechtlich diese Workstation wie ein Server behandelt und man muß so viele Lizenzen für diese Workstation besitzen, wie theoretisch Clients drauf zugreifen können: Wenn also der Server im Firmennetz mit 100 Rechnern hängt, mußt Du 100 Lizenzen haben.


Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht oder Missverständnis. Vielleicht hat der Spezialist oder sein Diskussionspartner da auch was mit dem SQL-Server verwechselt?

Harald


----------



## JesperMP (12 März 2021)

Bin ein bisschen späht zu diesen Diskussion.


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Die Lizenz benötigt man doch auf der Gegenseite? Beim Kunden genügt der "TeamViewer Host". So ist es jedenfalls bei der PC-Lösung. Von den Hosts kann man mit der Business Lizenz (29,90€/Monat, ein Nutzer gleichzeitig, eine gleichzeitige Verbindung) bereits bis zu 200 Stück verwalten. Wobei mir noch nie klar war, was "verwalten" bedeutet. In eine Gruppe aufnehmen? Ohne "verwalten" gibt es wahrscheinlich gar keine Begrenzung.


Bin der Meinung dass 'verwalten' nur bedeutet dass man 200 vordefinierte Verbindungen einrichten kann. Wenn man manuell die Verbindungs ID und Passwort eintippt gibt es keine Begrenzung.
Sonnst, wie sollte man die Verbindungen aufzählen ? Wenn man irgendwann eine Verbindung hatte, dann zählt es als 1. Nach 200 Verbindungen ist es schluss ? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## JSEngineering (12 März 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Also das halte ich für ein Gerücht oder Missverständnis. Vielleicht hat der Spezialist oder sein Diskussionspartner da auch was mit dem SQL-Server verwechselt?
> 
> Harald




Nein, er ist einem IT-Haus für die Lizensierung von Microsoft-Produkten zuständig. Ich denke schon, daß er tiefer drin steckt, als wir alle.
Und nein, es war kein SQL und kein Mißverständnis.

Es ging darum, einen vorhandenen Arbeitsplatz-Rechner mit Windows 7 zu virtualisieren, damit der nicht mehr in der Gegend rumsteht und damit mal die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit durch alte Hardware minimiert.
"Früher" ging das, man mußte nur den lizensierten PC als Hardware noch vorhalten in der Abstellkammer.
Heute geht das nicht mehr ohne Weiteres.

Hier nachzulesen:
https://www.loginventory.de/blog/lizenz-falle-desktop-virtualisierung/

Gruß
    Jens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Nein, er ist einem IT-Haus für die Lizensierung von Microsoft-Produkten zuständig. Ich denke schon, daß er tiefer drin steckt, als wir alle.
> Und nein, es war kein SQL und kein Mißverständnis.
> 
> Es ging darum, einen vorhandenen Arbeitsplatz-Rechner mit Windows 7 zu virtualisieren, damit der nicht mehr in der Gegend rumsteht und damit mal die Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit durch alte Hardware minimiert.
> ...



Ich kenne das auch nur so das man für eine VM mit Windows eine gültige Lizenz benötigt,
nur unter Win 7 durfte man XP Virtuallisieren um alte Software am Leben zu halten.

Und man sollte da Microsoft nicht unterschätzen, die kommen in Firmen und prüfen 
Stichpunktartig Rechner, bei uns waren die vor Jahren auch mal.

Da kann man blöde auf die Fresse fallen, wenn man 10.000 VMs für TIA oder Fernwartung 
hat, aber nur eine Lizenz.


----------



## Oberchefe (12 März 2021)

Das Lizenz-Problem mit den VMs liegt darin, dass je nach Virtualisierungssystem ein und dieselbe Vm von verschiedenen Benutzern gleichzeitig gestartet werden kann, und somit braucht es dann für jeden angelegten Benutzer die Lizenz, nicht nur für das Windows sondern für alle darin installierte Software (Office, TIA...). Für manche Software kann das gelöst werden, indem man die Lizenzen auf einen extra Server legt und damit sicherstellt, dass die Software nicht mehrmals gleichzeitig gestartet werden kann.


----------



## ducati (12 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Und man sollte da Microsoft nicht unterschätzen, die kommen in Firmen und prüfen
> Stichpunktartig Rechner, bei uns waren die vor Jahren auch mal.



Das kann passieren, wenn man Microsoft-Volumenlizenz-Kunde ist, hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Seid Ihr das?

Wenn man seine Lizenzen bei Amazon kauft oder von Lenovo mit dem Laptop mitgeliefert bekommt, kann da von Microsoft niemand mal so eben auf nen rechner im Büro schauen. Also mann muss da ja nichmal jemanden ins Haus lassen  Zumindest so lange bis nicht die Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft/Richter mit dabei ist...

gruß.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 März 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Das kann passieren, wenn man Microsoft-Volumenlizenz-Kunde ist, hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen. Seid Ihr das?
> 
> Wenn man seine Lizenzen bei Amazon kauft oder von Lenovo mit dem Laptop mitgeliefert bekommt, kann da von Microsoft niemand mal so eben auf nen rechner im Büro schauen. Also mann muss da ja nichmal jemanden ins Haus lassen  Zumindest so lange bis nicht die Polizei/Staatsanwaltschaft/Richter mit dabei ist...
> 
> gruß.



Kann ich dir garnicht mal sagen wie unsere IT da eingekauft hat.
Ich denke mal das Sie zumindest Office Lizenzen direkt gekauft haben. 
Ich weiß auch nicht einmal mit welcher Begründung ins Haus dürfen,
ich denke mal das die sowieso alles über uns wissen.


----------



## Heinileini (12 März 2021)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht einmal mit welcher Begründung ins Haus dürfen,
> ich denke mal das die sowieso alles über uns wissen.


Ja, wenn sie sowieso schon alles über uns wissen, dann müssen sie nur noch ins Haus kommen, damit sie ihre Kenntnisse auch in einer von Gerichten verwertbaren Form untermauern können?


----------



## maxder2te (13 März 2021)

Da die Lösung so von unserer IT gekommen ist gehe ich davon aus dass sich die dabei über das Lizenzenthema Gedanken gemacht haben bzw. dass sowas in die Infrastruktur-Kosten eingepreist ist.

Es kommt dazu dass diese VMs nur für eine kleine Benutzergruppe zugänglich sind und für die Anlagen i.d.R Service Verträge bestehen, über die solche Kosten abgerechnet werden.

Zur Frage mit den Versionen:
Im TIA-Umfeld hatten wir bis dato erst eine Anlage, die von V13 auf V14Sp1 upgedated wurde, und hier bestand keine solche Fernwartungsmaschine. 
Ansonsten gab es im TIA-Umfeld noch keine Versionswechsel an laufenden Anlagen. Das mag zum Einen daran liegen dass wir selten Anlagen mit weniger als 20 F-CPUs haben, in letzter Zeit bewegen wir uns eher bei > 30, zum Anderen an der Tatsache dass einige Großkunden noch immer bei V14Sp1 fest hängen.
Drittens ist auch noch ein Thema, dass nur ein Bruchteil der Anlagen mit SPSen betrieben wird und sich somit die TIA-Frage nicht stellt.


----------

